# Sky Fighters - 1930s-40s Pulp Magazine Covers



## stug3 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 4, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2015)

Those are cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2015)

Hahahahaha! Love the covers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 13, 2022)

Republic P-43 Lancer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 13, 2022)

Curtiss SBC-4 Helldiver

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 13, 2022)

Glad this thread was resurrected!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 13, 2022)

1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 13, 2022)

Air Trails Vol. XVII, No. 3, Dec 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 13, 2022)

1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 13, 2022)

1932

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 13, 2022)

Superman No.18

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 13, 2022)

Be better if he was waving a Stetson.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

